# Jaguar E-Type - Series 1 Roadster



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Been a long time since I've done a write up, I have taken some time off detailing due to a little person arriving 8 weeks ago and having to resume Dad duties! However, I couldn't resist freeing up a Sunday to go and pay this little stunner some attention.

It's a 1967 Jaguar E-Type Roadster, the very desirable Series 1 4.2 Straight 6 version. It's owned by my Sister-In-Law's boyfriends Dad and I've done a couple of his cars before. This is a recent acquisition for him, and it's just come back from a light restoration and he'd said to me that he feels the paint should have a bit more lustre than it does. I offered to take a look and we set the date.

Here she is....







Some deep marks all over the place...







The interior is like new. The seats are non original and were fitted as the car is intended to be used for classic car rallys and are more comfortable than the original items...





Lots of old polish residue to deal with...



The owner told me he'd washed and decontaminated it himself so after a quick inspection I was satisfied that I could get straight down to business. He said it had recently been polished but he wasn't too happy with it. A little later I spotted a tub of blue colour charged T-Cut in the garage with a dirty rag next to it.... censored. The colour of the cloth after the wipedown confirmed this...





You can see some pigtails and general hazing in the reflection of the building roof line...



After the wipedown, the paint looked a lot clearer. There were some deep marks but we could sort those out later. I used some diluted citrus cleaner and a brush to loosen some of the polish residue behind the badges...



After seeing to some of the other intricate parts with the citrus cleaner, I took some paint readings and set about the polishing process... Readings were all over the place, a combination of the old cellulose paint and some original panels, some new panels, basically nearly 50 years worth of use.

Name of the game here was very careful proceedings. Before polishing each panel, multiple readings were taken to ensure I knew exactly what I was dealing with. Here are a selection from low to high...



I love working with cellulose paint, I always find it to be so responsive to some heat and the depth of finish is so much more apparent than on modern, clearcoated finishes. Weapons of choice...



I keep meaning to upgrade my polishing machine but the old SIM180 just wont die and I don't really do enough to justify spending the money!

Here is the boot lid after polishing, and then refining with Sonax Perfect Finish on a black Dodo FIN pad...



See what I mean about the depth of finish...

After doing the back end, I worked my way down the nearside and found the culprit of the dull finish... Loads of pigtails..



After with my ugly mug in the reflection:



Here is a before and after of the rear wing...





The paint was beautiful to work with. With some heat in it, it corrected really nicely but then once cooled down, robust enough not to mark with a wipedown. I was really enjoying getting back into it..

Rear wing after polishing...



Even without the lights, you can see the added gloss...



Bonnet polished...



Working my way round the offside...



Offside polished...





You might also have noticed that I'd taken a little break from polishing to dress the tyres. Car Skin Rubber was used as I feel it delivers the perfect natural rubber finish. Anything too glossy on a car of this age would look silly.



Whole car was given another wipedown with Gyeon Prep...



Even before the wax, the finish was stunning. I love the old paint, so much more rewarding than modern lacquer, and much nicer to work with...



Only the best wax for this special car, Def1nitive Beadology Edition...



A very thin layer curing for about 5-7 minutes, before being buffed effortlessly with a plush cloth...





I really felt the wax added something to the finish, it was such a deep gloss.



Once the paintwork was finished, all exterior chrome was polished using Raceglaze Alutech, including the wheels!









The engine was given a quick tickle but I was running out of time. The owner asked me to concentrate on the paint so it was just a little tidy up...



The interior was perfectly clean anyway so I didn't bother with that, so after a quick QD with Bouncers Done & Dusted, we were finished...



































So there we have it, a very enjoyable day in lovely working surroundings. Hope you all enjoyed the pics, but not as much as I enjoyed working on this beautiful car.

Nice to be back!

Jon :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work on a lovely car, and you are right about the paint buddy


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Saw a sneak preview of this on Instagram but that is stunning :argie: Great work Jon! 

That interior :argie:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Truly lovely job on a beautifull car :argie::argie:


----------



## ilbeyyagci (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice reflections. I loved the color and curves.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Stunning mate


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Love seeing a classic looking like that.. Top work mate


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

very nice


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The interior on this is incredible !


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow great job and what a car.


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Better than when new !! - stunning


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Absolutely stunning mate, stunning car & result.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lovely car and work.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely work there Jon, what a lovely interior.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:

Georgous motor!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice result on a beautiful car, those lines and that shape.

John Tht.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work mate nice to see you back posting


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Fantastic finish, awesome car. Love the colour and updated trim finishes it off without being too different.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

one word - exquisite!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comments folks!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great work as usual Mr Birch!

What a stunning car too.

You off the sportsmans dinner again this year? pretty sure my dad has got us tickets again


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> Great work as usual Mr Birch!
> 
> What a stunning car too.
> 
> You off the sportsmans dinner again this year? pretty sure my dad has got us tickets again


Cheers mate. Yes I am, Friday 27th isn't it? See you there for a few lemonades!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Cheers mate. Yes I am, Friday 27th isn't it? See you there for a few lemonades!


Yeah its Friday 27th and will certainly see you there


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

What a stunning car to work on.... Looks spot on.... i'm surprised you managed to remove nearly 100% of the pigtails with a compound.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

PaulN said:


> What a stunning car to work on.... Looks spot on.... i'm surprised you managed to remove nearly 100% of the pigtails with a compound.


Thanks very much! To be honest, I think it's due to the cellulose paint with no lacquer. I'm fairly certain that if it was a modern finish I'd have really struggled but the old and very thick paint responded beautifully to some heat.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful work on a beautiful car Jon! I bet the owner must have been gobsmacked by the difference mate! Top work, well done! :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quite simply stunning Great work that man.... :thumb::thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Absolutely stunning. Well done.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

neilb62 said:


> Quite simply stunning Great work that man.... :thumb::thumb:





tonyy said:


> Stunning:thumb:





samm said:


> Absolutely stunning. Well done.


Thanks guys, the thanks button seems to have disappeared for me but thanks for the comments.

JB.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

what a beautiful motor, the owners a lucky guy


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

A beautiful job on a beautiful car
Stunning


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

And this kids is the sort of toys you have when you listen at school lol joking aside this is a serious car great work mate top job


----------



## silver sport13 (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful work. stunning car, now looking as it should, well done.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely work Jon, stunning motor!


----------

